# Power Flow Vac



## niclaw (Dec 3, 2014)

My tractor is a X320 with a 48'' deck
Looking for experience with John Deere's deck mounted PowerFlow vac. I'm aware of all the other choices, trailer vacs ect., just asking about this system. Will be using it for cleaning up leaves and I need the trash can system to dump into a trailer.
Thanks


----------

